# Altmetall mit Nieten



## IchKG (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi kann mir jemand ein Tutorial vorschlagen oder tipps geben wie man so eine oberfläche hinbekommt mit der veralterung und den Nieten:

http://www.ulf-theis.de/images/textures/full/metal_026.jpg


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

such mal in einer Suchmaschine deiner Wahl mit folgenden Begriffen:


photoshop metal bolts tutorial

Die Suche sollte sich aber nicht nur auf Deutschland begrenzen.



Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
vielleicht kannste damit was anfangen. Kann man natürlich noch realistischer gestalten aber vielleicht hilfts ja für den Anfang. Auch um zu shen wie man mit den Ebeneneffekten einiges hinbekommt.

Viele Grüße


----------

